# 455 Bobcat



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've read the posts on the 421 Bobcat which lean towards putting your own package together instead.
I'm assuming the feelings will be the same for the 455 system but I have to ask because I am considering going for the package.
I am also wondering if that 455 HP is an honest 455. 
PFYC is asking 3900.00 for the package.

Here's the link.
455HP Performance Package - 05-06 GTO - PFYC


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

you can do much better for cheaper. its way over priced. heads/cam/headers/and tune can do that for about 2500...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

not worth the money


----------

